# Trunk Release Doesn't Work



## Yellow05Goat (Jun 25, 2009)

Noticed my trunk wasn't unlocking through the key fob and tried the button in the glove box which doesn't work either. I hear the click of a relay behind the glove box when I hit either button, but the trunk doesn't unlock.

The key fob locks and unlocks the doors just fine, and my second key fob works the same way in working the doors but not the trunk.

Am using the pull ring behind the passenger rear seat to access the trunk, however I'd like to know what's going on and if it's something simple that I can tear into or if I should take it to the dealer.

Anyone have this problem? I didn't see this in any other treads. Any suggestions or input would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

well this is prob not much help but i would check all the fuses and then look and see if the wires connecting to the locking mech have been damaged


----------



## Yellow05Goat (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the response Blue. Fuse looks good and it is clicking so it's getting power.

Called the dealer and they told me it is the Body Control Module that either failed or needs to be re-programmed. Very expensive part if it failed so I'm hoping it can be re-programmed.

Will search on the forum to see what others experience is with this part.

Again, thanks for the reply!


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

well if it clicks i would open the trunk and while the lid is open close the latch on the trunk. and watch the latch while you push the button on the remote and see what it does. you may be able to see some binding and have you tried just lubing it up? sometimes its amazing what just wd 40, or some sort of lube can do..


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You say you hear the click of the relay. Isn't that beyond the BCM in the trunk lock circuit? If so, the BCM should be at fault? Do you hear the sound of the motorized lock on the inside of the trunk lid?


----------



## Yellow05Goat (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Guys, Thanks for your responses.

The click is under the dash, the trunk latch makes no noise when I try. When I pull the ring it opens easily so I don't think lube is the issue. 

I'm wondering if I disconnected the battery if the system would reset. I may try that this evening.

If that doesn't work I guess my only other option is to take it to the dealer. I still need to get the passenger seat belt fixed as that doesn't retract as it should. 

As a side note this car only has 4,600 miles on it and is garage kept. It looks and smells like new so I'm frustrated I'm having any trouble with it. Of course the paint is chipping off the door handles as well. sigh . . .

Will let you know if disconnecting the battery does anything. Again, thanks for the replies.

Mike


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It could be the BCM this happened to me in the past. It is a salty fix. BCM's in these cars have failed all too often. I don't think resetting the computer by disconnecting the battery will help with the BCM, the PCM maybe. A guy in our club once experienced unlatching but not being able to open. I told him to check the adjustments on the underside of the trunk lid and that cured it, however in your case you are not hearing the release. 

Another possibility for others who experience this JUST with the FOB [in your case its the release button too....] The battery may be getting weak in the FOB and may not have the "umpf" any longer, kind of like your remote control on your TV when the battery is weak, it will turn the TV on but not have enough life left in it to turn the channels.

Regarding the BCM' With 4600 on the clock is not a lot but its the age of it too. My BCM died @ 22,800. Your BCM may be the culprit here as it was with mine.

Many pride themselves in keeping low miles on this car for whatever reason however in doing so many problematic issues with this car happened while in warranty. With the age of the car despite the low miles the warranty expires and while an issue would have surfaced while under warranty now leaves GM off the hook. It's best to use this car well during the warranty period then backing off to keep low miles on it. The day that car is put in service the clock begins ticking. 10 miles on a 5 year old car is new to the owner but now old to GM, and more often than not with this car, an issue will arise that is now not covered..... Use em then park em..... Unless they are museum bound.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> You say you hear the click of the relay. Isn't that beyond the BCM in the trunk lock circuit? If so, the BCM should be at fault? Do you hear the sound of the motorized lock on the inside of the trunk lid?


:agree

If your under warranty take it in. If you have time on your hands the solonid is behind the right rear passenger panel. You have to remove the seats and the right rear panel to get to it. Its just aft of the speaker.









From the looks of it the relay is inside the BCM, to me the BCM is working. That can only be verified testing power coming out of it.


----------



## Yellow05Goat (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks GTO Judge and GM4life, appreciate the insight and recommendations.

I bought this car from a private owner last summer with 1,100 miles on it, so I'm driving and enjoying it, but he didn't! Agree that to GM this is just another 2005 car that is out of warranty . . . 

Disconnecting the battery didn't change anything. I'm aware the BCM is something like $250 so I'm not very excited to pay for that repair.

The actuator to open the trunk latch could be the issue and would make the most sense at this point. It needs to go in to the shop anyway for the seat belt issue so I just made an appointment to get it all taken care of.

Thanks again for all the wonderful help from everyone!

Mike


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

I know this is late, but I'm having a similar issues and what I find works for me is that I have to pull up on the trunk while pushing the trunk release button to get it to open. If you haven't already addressed the issue, this might help you out in the meantime as well.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sciggy said:


> I know this is late, but I'm having a similar issues and what I find works for me is that I have to pull up on the trunk while pushing the trunk release button to get it to open. If you haven't already addressed the issue, this might help you out in the meantime as well.


You aware there adjustment knobs on each side of the underside of the trunk lid? If it's not adjusted right you will have to help it release.


----------



## dglanzer (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a similar problem to Sciggy but not all the time. I have found that by pushing the button on the key fob, that it sometimes unlocks and locks during the same action. So I grab the spoiler and soon as I hear the first sound I open the trunk...before it can lock back. Doesn't always happen, but happens. Might go back to that bugaboo problem of the BCM grounding on the glove box frame.


----------



## Yellow05Goat (Jun 25, 2009)

*Trunk Saga Continues*

Well, the BCM finally arrived at the dealership and the car is there now getting it installed.

They called to tell me that they didn't mention that I have to have two new remote key fobs as the old ones won't work any longer. The cost will be $260 more than they quoted me for the two fobs ($130 each).

Does anyone know why I can't reprogram the old fobs? Does this sound kosher to everyone else?

So, the total cost of this repair is going to be close to $600. Am not happy about it but what can I do.

Sciggy, my issue was that the lock wasn't operating. It sounds like yours is working but it is binding or sticking since you can lift the lid and open it. I think you issue is more of an adjustment than the expensive repair I have.


----------



## Yellow05Goat (Jun 25, 2009)

*Key Fobs One Use Only*

Checked out on the web and it seems that the GTO key fobs are a one use only item. Once they are programmed to the BCM they cannot be reprogrammed for another BCM or car. 

This is true for the 2005 GTO, am not sure about any others. Be careful buying a used key fob as it will be worthless.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If I recall correctly when my BCM was replaced I had gotten 2 new keyfobs.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you open your trunk and it locks right away, it needs adjusted. Those 2 black gizmos on each side of the lid are your adjustment knobs. Turn them the same amount on each side testing the fit often and stop just when you pop the trunk and it stays unlatched. 

I have adjusted a few with this same problem.


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You aware there adjustment knobs on each side of the underside of the trunk lid? If it's not adjusted right you will have to help it release.


All fixed! Thank you! Didn't realize thats what those were for, just figured they were to help the trunk from slamming too hard when you closed it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sciggy said:


> All fixed! Thank you! Didn't realize thats what those were for, just figured they were to help the trunk from slamming too hard when you closed it.


:cheers


----------



## jj tingle (Sep 11, 2021)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You aware there adjustment knobs on each side of the underside of the trunk lid? If it's not adjusted right you will have to help it release.


Wow. So simple for a 2 year problem resulting in applying grease to the the rubber seals to no avail. I turned each rubber nut 1/2 half turn to the right on the right and 1/2 turn on the left. Bingo. Thanks GTO forum. JJT


----------

